# newbie



## DaveB (Feb 14, 2009)

Been reading through the "Jimmy" threads and now I know for sure that I know nothing! Quite informing. I don't own a handgun, yet. And I haven't found a range near me yet. But would love to try out several makes and models like he did. 

I'm still floundering around this forum and stumbling over the many abbreviations thrown about (like IWB, EDC, OWB, etc.). Is there a thread that might explain some of these?

One of my friends is trying to steer me towards the Glock 17 or 19. Another, toward a Beretta 9mm. I know there's plenty others to weigh, but I can't afford anything over $500 for sure! Is there legitimate places to find a good used gun? I live in Greenwood, SC. Thanks! Dave


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave,

I see that someone posted a link for you in your other thread with regards to common gun abbreviations.

With regards to a handgun, you will get a lot of different advice. I normally suggest that new handgun shooters consider a double action revolver like a Smith & Wesson model 10 for example. The .38 Special caliber is easy to shoot, and works well for defense. The model 10 is a great choice for home defense but probably a little big for most people to carry concealed. Once you master the double action trigger, you can learn to shoot pretty much anything else.

If you are set on getting a semi-auto pistol, I recommend a weapon chambered for the 9mm round. I personally like Glocks, but there are many other great choices on the market today. 

Good luck and feel free to ask lots of questions.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

DaveB, if you are near a gun range go down and rent as many as you can to get a feel for their handling characteristics. Handle as many as you can and shoot as many as you can afford to.

Each person has a different hand type and what feels good to me may not feel right to you. I.E., I really like Glocks but can not stand the way the feel in my hand. Beretta to me fits like a glove.

Just my .02


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

Click here for a link to help you find shops and ranges near you.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep glocks dont fit my hand real well but the xd is extremely comfortable. Even if you arent able to shoot the guns atleast handle the to find one that feels comfortable to hold.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DaveB said:


> .... but I can't afford anything over $500 for sure!


Dave, IMHO you should wait until you can throw at least another $100 to $150 into the pot if you want to buy a new handgun. You may find some good used ones at $500 or less, but you really are limiting yourself for a new one at that number. As suggested, find a range and fire as many as possible. When you find one you like, then you'll know how much money you need. It will do you no good to purchase one simply because you can afford it right now. Leads to not very much use and then ends up taking up space in your safe, or as a doorstop. Just my .02. Good luck with your search.:smt033


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are some out there to be had in your budget range. But as a first time buyer there are many things to learn and if you are willing to accept that you will make some mistakes, you can be well served with a used or CPO gun as our first purchase. Just as a for instance, Cabela's is offering the SiG P6 for $369 if there is one near you and they have one in stock. Good, solid and can't really be beat for a first gun.

However, if you are patient, go the "test drive" method. Get as many as you can in your hands. Different makes, models and styles to see what may be most comfortable to you. Shoot them as well if the opportunity presents. No sense in buying something NIB and dropping or scratching it off the get go or it not being very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dave, I am glad that my thread was of help to you..What I learned quickly from the forum members, is first define your priority in a gun. There is no one gun that fits all hands and that is suitable for all functions. So you have to prioritize what you need this gun for:
1. Is it for carry
2. or for Range practice and target shooting
3. Home defense
4. etc

When I researched the CZ's I was impressed by their overall reported quality, durability, and accuracy for their extremely affordable prices..

If you are looking for a carry piece, I bought my CZ 75 D PCR compact for $519.
if you are looking for a home defense and Range/Target shooting I got the CZ 75 SP01 Tactical for around $580, but you can get the CZ 75 BD (which looks like a 1911 Browning) for around $450 and I tried it and it shoots like an SP01..I only got the SP01 because it looks more like the new designs (the gun front end is a block rectangular shape like the new SIG) but I would love to buy another CZ 75 BD if I can afford it..Well that's another topic by itself..I don't know what got into me all of the sudden and now I breath, I dream and I love handguns and everything related to them. I don't know if this is healthy because sometimes I like so many guns that they all function the same, so functionality is redundant, but I just can't help thinking that I want to get them...I am sorry I drifted from the topic, but back on track again..I think you should consider the CZ's..They offer a variety of choices and the price is in your budget range..Best of luck, and keep us informed with the progress..

As for the terminology, I am still novice like you and I am picking it up as I go..I can't help you in that regard, but other forum members are really pro, and I am sure they will fill in.


----------

